# Sensor temperatura wmr300



## André_Cardoso (5 Set 2018 às 13:27)

Boas pessoal, preciso da vossa ajuda.
tenho uma estação wmr 300 e o sensor da temperatura avariou, já o desmontei mas agora não sei onde encontrar para substituir. 
já alguém teve o mesmo problema, conhecem algum representante?


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Set 2018 às 19:59)

Boas
Tenta aqui


----------



## André_Cardoso (6 Set 2018 às 12:27)

Boas
Vou tentar, ok


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Dez 2020 às 12:24)

Bom dia André, teve alguma resposta no contacto que fez?
Pergunto isto pois tenho o mesmo problema... Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2020 às 14:55)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Bom dia André, teve alguma resposta no contacto que fez?
> Pergunto isto pois tenho o mesmo problema... Obrigado!



Peça sobresselente para WMR300 ou acessório para STC300
Sensor termo/higrométrico de reserva para WMR300
°OSpro Sonda de reserva Thermo/higro para WMR300 ref: OS-THGN300 OREGON SCIENTIFIC
139,00 €
"Garantia de 2 anos"
* ou 133,36 euros em pré-encomenda ! (Ver condições)
Feliz Natal!
À venda!
Em stock, Entregue em 48/72 Horas
Entregue na sua casa em 48/72h00
Bom para o Natal!
Quantidade:
Características do OS-THGN300 de referência
  Temperatura de -40°C a +65°C (+-0.5)
  Humidade de 0% a 99% HR (+- 3%)

Entregue com cabo e ficha para ligação ao STC300

http://www.baroland.com/indexmail.php?pageBL=p867.html


----------

